
Does there presently exist on the market HUD/AR glasses or contact lens? - bachbach
I would like to quickly make notes throughout the day and it occurred to me glasses with a HUD (heads up display) or other AR feature would be idea when coupled with a flexible bluetooth keyboard I could carry around with me.<p>Anything close enough to market for an early adopter?
======
runjake
The closest things I can think of are Google Glass, MagicLeap, and Microsoft's
HoloLens.

~~~
bachbach
Those don't seem to fit the application I'm thinking of but thanks for trying.

I sometimes carry a notepad and pen, but I thought something might exist -
electronic - but with the speed and flexibility of an analog pad and pen -
then I could incorporate ideas with orgmode or other organization software.

Literally I wanted to be making notes a moment after thinking a thought - no
lag of any sort.

